# New Vostok Amphibia 710L-Full Lumed Dial.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice new fully lumed dial on a fibby with my favorite hands. 4999 roubles or about 60 quid to you........................ :biggrin:

from *Komandirskie.com*










*Check out the lume.*

*







*

*Modded already...................................* :biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I like that one Scott, bracelet looks good where's it from


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> I like that one Scott, bracelet looks good where's it from


Not sure mate, picture from WUS.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh right thought it was yours . I should have known it wasn't as it looks so good :boxing: :hug: sorry.x


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. Hmmm, that's quite nice. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

how long does the lume last


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Draygo said:


> I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. Hmmm, that's quite nice. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia. I do need another 710 Amphibia.


Sorted that for you. Now go for it :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

*Draygo*, stop messing about. No one will take you seriously if you truly believe you don't need another Amphibia............ :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> how long does the lume last


This from the owner, *Amazing lume,dims,but still visible after a few hours. *

*







*


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

shouldnt that say minutes not hours :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I found a couple more new dials I have not see before on the same site.

*The 110Spets.*

*







*

*The 110fsbb.*

*







*

*They do the above in white as well. 3700 rubles about £43.00. *


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

I ordered a watch from these guys a few months ago. They were fine to deal with but not quite as easy as with Meranom but as Scott says they've got some different stuff.

You just E mail them and ask them for a price including shipping to the UK and ask for their paypal address. Then they will give you a price in Rubles. Once you get the order placed you get a tracking number via E mail. Mine took a couple of weeks to arrive.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Draygo said:


> I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. Hmmm, that's quite nice. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia. I do not need another 710 Amphibia.


It's good to see other people's cognitive dissonance at work.


----------



## I D HOWE (Nov 23, 2013)

like the mods on the full lume one


----------

